# Deep dish wheels.......



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey guys, 

I've noticed that in those european VW magazines, they have those Golf GTi's while super deep dish wheels. Im talking like 16" X 9" !!! Who makes these rims? I can't read German. Where do you guys think someone would be able to get these in the US? 

Any opinions/answers?

-verno


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

I think the question is, why would you want that on your sentra?


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

*Thanks for the reply....*

Why would you want 18"s or 19"s? Because it looks cool to you?.....Same concept for me. 

Anyone else know where?

-verno


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

The most popular deep-dished wheels that people put on German cars are Fikse, and Forgeline. However, if you want these wheels, be prepared to spends upwards of $2000-5000 for a set of 4. These are really really expensive wheels, but they're also really strong! Personally, I would never put a 8-9" wide wheel on my 200SX because it's overkill and you would wind up having to tub out your wheel wells or you'd get rubbing 24/7.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

*Thanks for the reply.....*



shane said:


> *The most popular deep-dished wheels that people put on German cars are Fikse, and Forgeline. However, if you want these wheels, be prepared to spends upwards of $2000-5000 for a set of 4. These are really really expensive wheels, but they're also really strong! Personally, I would never put a 8-9" wide wheel on my 200SX because it's overkill and you would wind up having to tub out your wheel wells or you'd get rubbing 24/7. *


Forgeline and Fiske only make wheels from 17"s and up. I think the VW guys are using like BBS wheels or something specificly German only maybe. I just need to find out what.

As for tubing out the wheel wells, I wouldn't have to with proper wheel offsets in the -13mm range and by keeping the wheel size under 17". I feel trying to slam your 200sx on 19s will surely be rubbing the wheel wells more.

Besides, with a molded flares, It would look like a cross between the D1 drift cars and V.I.P cars. They both have massive lips on the wheels.

-verno


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

No prob vern. I was wondering if it is performance related.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Other European brands with some deep-dish models:

BBS, Brock, Schmidt, ABT... there's a bunch of them. If you're interested in Euro styling, www.vwvortex.com is a good place to get some examples.

Keep in mind that 16x9s are going to be a tight fit. Most VW guys that run that width of wheels have their fenders pulled and run spacers to make the wheels fit right.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I love deep dish rims....Im sure U can get more simple versions where your offset wouldnt be affected...


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

*Thanks for your replies........*

HCSsentra96


> No prob vern. I was wondering if it is performance related.


It could very well be with the 245's Id be able to run. Imagine the cornering speeds. 


samo


> Keep in mind that 16x9s are going to be a tight fit. Most VW guys that run that width of wheels have their fenders pulled and run spacers to make the wheels fit right.


Oh man, don't I know it! But if you think about it, the 16's won't tuck or rub the top fender well, even with the car slammed. The overall tire diameter is no larger than my wife's stock aluminum 14"ers.......and you KNOW how much wheel gap there is with THOSE wheels!    . Thanks for the links!. Besides, a two inch flare is all i'll need to cover the wheels. It'll look tuff.


MP2050


> I love deep dish rims....Im sure U can get more simple versions where your offset wouldnt be affected...


Me too, I personally think that big rims look just plain HUGE on our cars after about 17''s and some 18"s. Of course, IMHO. But hey, they still look cool. After all, regaurdless of size, they are on a SENTRA. Who can argue with that? 

-verno


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

shane said:


> *The most popular deep-dished wheels that people put on German cars are Fikse, and Forgeline. However, if you want these wheels, be prepared to spends upwards of $2000-5000 for a set of 4. These are really really expensive wheels, but they're also really strong! Personally, I would never put a 8-9" wide wheel on my 200SX because it's overkill and you would wind up having to tub out your wheel wells or you'd get rubbing 24/7. *


Not all deep dished rims are Fiske. Our German friend is using Borbets on his 100NX. Sweeet! 










http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32083


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

that nx looks sweet!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is something wrong with putting a "Boserblick" hood on a Japanese car.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

deep dish rims are sick.
a friend of mine has 17x10's on his jetta and it looks badass


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *There is something wrong with putting a "Boserblick" hood on a Japanese car. *


LOL, I swear, I am the biggest fan of the böser blick ever... nothing beats a nice black A3 GTi with A4-style headlights, some deep-dish 16x9 Brock B4s, dumped on its belly with a böser blick... mmm...


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

*Thanks for the replies.......*

That dish is sick man! I love it. That's the look am after. Looks like a winner with that small flare too. Anymore?

-verno


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

verno-dub said:


> *deep dish *


That´s a DJ.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Thanks for the replies.......*



verno-dub said:


> *That dish is sick man! I love it. That's the look am after. Looks like a winner with that small flare too. Anymore?
> 
> -verno *


I got tons. 

Go to:www.auto-extreme.com


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Deep dish wheels.......*



CarloSR said:


> *That´s a DJ. *[/QUOTE
> 
> I've seen that name on a DJ forum that I frequent.
> 
> -verno


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Deep dish wheels.......*



verno-dub said:


> *
> 
> I've seen that name on a DJ forum that I frequent.
> 
> -verno *


They were here (Dominican Rep.) last Friday. Really cool  on our "Cave Disco".

Check it out

Hey what´s that forum??


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.djchat.com/boards/chatnew.php

-verno


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *LOL, I swear, I am the biggest fan of the böser blick ever... nothing beats a nice black A3 GTi with A4-style headlights, some deep-dish 16x9 Brock B4s, dumped on its belly with a böser blick... mmm... *


Oh I love the boser blick too. So many nice ones over at the vortex, BUT it doesn't look right on a japanese car even though it is in Europe.

These are PURE EVIL!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yessss... the third one is just sick. Brock B4s are the best. Still, I think the earlier chassis of Golfs are better... the A4 just doesn't do it for me. A3 and A1 are my favorite chassis. I'm probably going to get an A1 GTi for my next car... all will fear the Rabbit...


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I think I missed something........what's a boser blick?

-verno


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think its the bad boy bonnet (hood) mod.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Bose = evil
Blick = look

So a Boser Blick is an angry or evil look. What this is is a hood that has an extension welded on to give the car 'angry-eyes' - it's a hot thing with guys that tune European cars, especially A3 and A4 VWs. It's pretty expensive, but it totally transforms the look of the car.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

That's what it is. Thanks. Something like the eyelids on my headlights on my Impreza, only apart of the hood.

BTW- the third car has the look I need.......NOW LET'S FIND SOME WHEELS!!

-verno


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think besides the whole Black/Gunmetal fad in rims Deep Dish is now getting pretty hot....

Mine have a nice lip to them but not as deep as I would like them to be....


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Im thinking of the same thing. Black spokes with a HUGE polished lip. How about these?










Now that I found ONE of the possible wheels i'd like, can you guys do me a favor and check out the 16" wheel specs and see which of the wheel offsets will be usable on the B14 without HUGE spacers. The spec sheet is here. 

Thanks a bunch guys. I had no idea so much of you wanted deep dish wheels also.  

-verno


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I found another SSR wheel I'd like to use. And it comes in 4 X100m Only!! HA-HA!









Of course the spec sheet here .

BANK!!!-verno


----------

